# Hey Stoney, Help Plz



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey folks,
          This is my first grow so im really not sure whats going on here, but heres the deal. My leaves look sickly, curling under and just looking frail in general.(Pics below) 
*Type:*Im growing hydro(ebb & flow in hydroton(waterfarm to be specific)), *Nutrients:*using purified bottled water, no nutes, 
*Flood&Drain:*1hr on/ 2 off
*Lights:*40w Flouro lighting approx 4" from plant on a 24/0 schedule.
*PH:*6.5, i know this is high for hydro but im still waiting on my ph low to come in the mail.
*Stage*:seedling, 13 days old
*Temp:*constant at 73 degrees
*Ventilation & Size:*4'x2'x8' ventilated by a 6" vortex on a temp controll switch.  6" fan blowing across them 24/7
*PPM NOTE:*My nitrates are reading around 10ppm lately. Nitrites around .2-.3ppm.
I started out, like a total nube, and used a very diluted nute solution of GH flora series(the amount recommended for seedlings) and i experienced nute burn(that was around day 3).  Then i learned that was BAD and causing brown spots on my leaves, so i flushed the system and replaced all water with distilled water.  THings were going pretty well but then i used purified water and my newby guess is this....either my plants are taking up more nutes and it is a N deficiency and i should use some nutes, or something like PH too high.  Any help is appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 29, 2006)

I am having a battle with wilting right now also, I'm pretty sure it is because of the seasonal desert winds (rh below 30% at times).  What is your rh?

I would try and transplant those little girls into soil and mother them, in soil your ph is fine.  That will give you a little more time to get your water down.

I am new too, but I am going with mothers in soil, till I get my green thumb.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 29, 2006)

wouldnt be RH, not exactly sure what it is, but I live in the deep south and RH is NEVER too low. unless theres something im not taking into consideration. I would really prefer not to transplant into soil....kinda trying to stay away from it just because it is my first grow and i dont wanna change any major variables.....harder to learn with more change....i really want to get proficient at hydro.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 29, 2006)

o





			
				ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> wouldnt be RH, not exactly sure what it is, but I live in the deep south and RH is NEVER too low. unless theres something im not taking into consideration. I would really prefer not to transplant into soil....kinda trying to stay away from it just because it is my first grow and i dont wanna change any major variables.....harder to learn with more change....i really want to get proficient at hydro.


 
Ok.  Seedlings seem so fragile though, I guess once you are off and running you can just clone, clone, clone.

I just figured using Stoney's method of mothers, I could get the seedling thing down, in probably the easiest medium (soil).  Then after perfecting a cloning method (hydro) start the big ebb & flood system.  This way I have plenty of time to get the veg/flower rooms ready.

I can only guess your ph is too high, or distilled water has been contaminated by some kind of pathogen (add some hydrogen peroxide)?
Maybe your reservoir is too warm, see if you can check the temp - 65 is great.

I don't have much more experience than you (if any), but maybe at the least, I will draw attention to your dilemna and learn something in the process.

Maybe shoot Stoney a pm, he is quick to respond with very informative answers.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 29, 2006)

My seedling at 12 days (from when she stood up and shed the seed) ordinary tap and FF soil.  Won't be long and I can clone her.  Sorry, I am so proud of her.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11425&d=1161971256


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 29, 2006)

6.5, while not optimal is not that bad. But seedlings and clones like a lower PH for sure.
What do you have the seedling in besides for hydroton? Is it in a rapid rooter or grow plug type of thing? My experience with the waterfarm units is that they run all the time and just flow back down without causing issue. That hydroton dries out fast.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 29, 2006)

6.5, while not optimal is not that bad. But seedlings and clones like a lower PH for sure.
What do you have the seedling in besides for hydroton? Is it in a rapid rooter or grow plug type of thing? My experience with the waterfarm units is that they run all the time and just flow back down without causing issue. That hydroton dries out fast.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey SMSS, like Biffdoggie said, I'd need to know what you have those little seedlings in. If they are in peat, you shouldn't need any nutes at all until they're about 4-6 inches tall. Then, just 1/8th strength.

They really don't look too bad to me. Everything you're doing is what I would be doing. Maybe move that light to about 2-3 inches from the plants. Try using just a few drops of 1/8th strength nutes on them during their "dry" cycle and see if they improve. If they do, then use that mix in your reservoir. Make sure you mix your nutes outside of your reservoir and then add them.

With the GH Flora series, make real sure you dilute the Micro nutes BEFORE either of the others.

Let me know how it goes man.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 29, 2006)

looks like overwatering......seedlings dont need near the water that older tenderlings would need in that hydroton. ever tried coco? i think they will be fine but maybe consider changing the watering times around to water less but more frequently. an hr at a time is alot for little babies like those.... just a thought.


----------

